# samsung galaxy s4



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello I've noted the touchwiz UI does not offer anything special despite its hype. What would be the best launcher to install?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's your issue with TouchWiz?


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

I was expecting a fancier interface


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You run the risk of bricking your phone and your warranty will be VOIDED if you use a ROM.


----------



## Mjizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Nova launcher is the best, lots of tweaks and themes with icons, way better than touchwiz. That's what I've got on my i9505 and I love it.


----------

